# ED medications



## freezer_75 (2 mo ago)

I am 50 year old married male. I started having ED symptoms few years ago. I am overweight but otherwise do not have significant health problems. I keep reasonable diet and exercise. 

I usually can get good erection but cannot maintain it. My doctor prescribed me two years ago 50 mg Viagra which has been mostly working but not stellar. Any failure has very bad psychological effect on me which prevents me really enjoying sex with my wife. I have healtly libido and sex life and have sex almost daily. I have few problems with Viagra. First, as I said it does not give me very hard erections that I can maintain for 20 minutes or so. Second, I need to take it on empty stomach so it means skipping meals often. And I can only take it once every 24 hrs so it means if I take it in the evening to have sex that day there is no morning or afternoon sex next day and I need to wait until next evening. 

I want to try Cialis to see if it works better. I got 10 mg prescription. I have questions for those who take it. My understanding it can be taken with food. Does it work as good on empty stomach as with meals? How often can it be taken? I know it can last up to 36 hrs but does it really work as good in 36 hrs after taking it? Can it be taken as often as Viagra every 24 hrs?

Does anyone take low dose daily Cialis for ED? How does it work compared to 50 mg Viagra or 10 mg Cialis?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I don’t know anything about ED meds but I can promise you putting “it” in the freezer is a bad idea.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Try testosterone. Stop the blue pill.

I am older than you are and my only problem with an erection is "NOT NOW!"

Eat red-meat.

We were designed to do this, making this a natural food for us, without protein absorption inhibitors.

Porn:
NO! It creates expectations that cannot be fulfilled.

Above all, love yourself. The key to good sex is being the major player. If you cannot be number 1 in your own mind, you cannot please anyone in sex, including yourself.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

freezer_75 said:


> Does anyone take low dose daily Cialis for ED? How does it work compared to 50 mg Viagra or 10 mg Cialis?


I have taken 5mg Cialis daily same time. It gives same level as 10mg as needed. It works well. No side effects at all. Except if you are on BP meds talk to your doctor. I was on BP med so Cialis dropped blood pressure too much. Dont need to care about food or not. Generic much cheaper than branded. About $10 for 30.

50mg Viagra is more than I ever needed. I used Trouche from compounding pharmacy. 50mg cut in half worked great. They are dissolved under tongue. So also no concern about stomach or whether after a meal. Hour before plan to do the deed worked great. Much cheaper than branded viagra. About $2 each. My overall vote would be low dose Generic Cialis daily. 33 cents a pill.

I am quarter century older than you. So my actual problem ended up being low T and injecting 150mg every 2 weeks solved all of the problems.

Work with a doctor competent in male sexual function. 

Loosing any excess weight will do you more good than any meds IMO. Get BMI to normal n you may need nothing.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

freezer_75 said:


> I am 50 year old married male. I started having ED symptoms few years ago. I am overweight but otherwise do not have significant health problems. I keep reasonable diet and exercise.
> 
> I usually can get good erection but cannot maintain it. My doctor prescribed me two years ago 50 mg Viagra which has been mostly working but not stellar. Any failure has very bad psychological effect on me which prevents me really enjoying sex with my wife. I have healtly libido and sex life and have sex almost daily. I have few problems with Viagra. First, as I said it does not give me very hard erections that I can maintain for 20 minutes or so. Second, I need to take it on empty stomach so it means skipping meals often. And I can only take it once every 24 hrs so it means if I take it in the evening to have sex that day there is no morning or afternoon sex next day and I need to wait until next evening.
> 
> ...


I'm 50 as well and I take daily dose Cialis 5 mg, and it was the only thing that brought my blood pressure down to a manageable position alongside Losartan. It also helps ED, but probably not the cure all you are probably looking for. IMO, viagra works a lot better. If I take 25 mg viagra I am pretty much good to go, although sex now is mostly in my head so if I don't have the right headspace, forget it. You can take Cialis with or without food, I just take it when I get up in the morning.


----------



## freezer_75 (2 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> I have taken 5mg Cialis daily same time. It gives same level as 10mg as needed. It works well. No side effects at all. Except if you are on BP meds talk to your doctor. I was on BP med so Cialis dropped blood pressure too much. Dont need to care about food or not. Generic much cheaper than branded. About $10 for 30.
> 
> 50mg Viagra is more than I ever needed. I used Trouche from compounding pharmacy. 50mg cut in half worked great. They are dissolved under tongue. So also no concern about stomach or whether after a meal. Hour before plan to do the deed worked great. Much cheaper than branded viagra. About $2 each. My overall vote would be low dose Generic Cialis daily. 33 cents a pill.
> 
> ...


My T is normal, 417. I do not take any medications except Vitamin D. I have been trying to loose weight but it has been a challenge for me for half of my life despite dieting and exercising. I eat or drink no sugar, no processing food, no carbs, almost no salt.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

freezer_75 said:


> My T is normal, 417. I do not take any medications except Vitamin D. I have been trying to loose weight but it has been a challenge for me for half of my life despite dieting and exercising. I eat or drink no sugar, no processing food, no carbs, almost no salt.


Well, my GP said my T at 300 was “normal” for my age. But not enough to get the job done. I submit that yours may not be high enough for good performance either.

Weight loss is burning more calories than is consumed. Eat less and/or exercise more. No other way around it.


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

I am close to 70. Been doing T shots for 15 years or so. That did not help with ED; but, did improve my grouchy mood. I have been on 5 mg daily Cialis along with Lisinopril. Worked great. I stopped Lisinopril about 4 years ago due to low blood pressure. My blood pressure has been running a bit high lately and ED issues returned. So, blood pressure does impact ED for me.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

freezer_75 said:


> I am 50 year old married male. I started having ED symptoms few years ago. I am overweight but otherwise do not have significant health problems. I keep reasonable diet and exercise.
> 
> I usually can get good erection but cannot maintain it. My doctor prescribed me two years ago 50 mg Viagra which has been mostly working but not stellar. Any failure has very bad psychological effect on me which prevents me really enjoying sex with my wife. I have healtly libido and sex life and have sex almost daily. I have few problems with Viagra. First, as I said it does not give me very hard erections that I can maintain for 20 minutes or so. Second, I need to take it on empty stomach so it means skipping meals often. And I can only take it once every 24 hrs so it means if I take it in the evening to have sex that day there is no morning or afternoon sex next day and I need to wait until next evening.
> 
> ...


Which doctor are you seeing to deal with this? Some try to work outside their field, like giving antibiotics for what they call prostatitis and ignoring prostate cancer. And so on. Get a full medical check.

I'm 77 and fully functional. I may look into testosterone therapy to deal with emotions and fatigue that may be from having been medically castrate for most of 2020, but it is not something to get into casually. Not like taking aspirin for a headache or something. Much more complex when you're messing with hormones.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

freezer_75 said:


> *My T is normal, 417*. I do not take any medications except Vitamin D. I have been trying to loose weight but it has been a challenge for me for half of my life despite dieting and exercising. I eat or drink no sugar, no processing food, no carbs, almost no salt.


That is on the low end of the range they like to call normal. If you want to be healthier, you should work to raise your low T. Do weight training and lose the extra body fat. 

One problem that no one tells you about the pills is that you will start to grow tolerant to them. If you take them for a while, the effect wanes over time. You will have to take a higher and higher dose. It's more of a bandaid and not a real solution. Also, if 50mg of V doesn't work, do 100mg. Just until you get your situation handled.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

freezer_75 said:


> I usually can get good erection but cannot maintain it. My doctor prescribed me two years ago 50 mg Viagra which has been mostly working but not stellar. *Any failure has very bad psychological effect on me* which prevents me really enjoying sex with my wife.


IMO what is bolded is key. The psychological effects were worse for me than the initial physical problems. And much harder to overcome. The anticipation of possible failure, going "soft" in the saddle is self-fulfilling. If your woman responds with frustration/criticism/negativity that kinda results in psychological. My wife always took it as a "challenge", so would work the "problem" to best of her abilities. Her response to failure was "lets try again tomorrow morning/afternoon/evening whatever". That attitude helped a great deal toward overcoming the psychological. 

You mentioned 20 minutes. There are a lot of women who would be very happy if their husband lasted that long without popping. There are guys with PE who cant last 1/10 as long. So how long would you have to stay hard during PIV for her to call it "success"? Can you give her some thrills for however long it takes before beginning PIV to "take the pressure off"?



freezer_75 said:


> And I can only take it once every 24 hrs so it means if I take it in the evening to have sex that day there is no morning or afternoon sex next day and I need to wait until next evening.


That is the beauty of daily Cialis, you don't have to schedule anything. It is there doing it's "job" 24x7. Look up on the web "Cialis concentration with time" or something similar. It will show you what the curves look like over time.



freezer_75 said:


> I know it can last up to 36 hrs but does it really work as good in 36 hrs after taking it?


The product remains in your blood for UP TO 36 hours. The concentration peaks about an hour after you take it. With the "as needed" doses, that can be quite high, but it tails off over 36 hours. In my case I once (stupidly) tried 4 of the 5 Mg at once ( 20mg total) and had little of a backache side effect from the higher dose. The doctors usually suggest starting with the low dose and see if that solves the problem.

Don't self medicate with any of this stuff. Get a competent urologist of endocrinologist to manage your treatment.


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

Some thoughts:

ED is emasculating, frustrating and (as everyone says) becomes self-inducing after it happens the first time. Her reaction (if she's selfish) can make it worse. But then you can get revenge by making her tap out once you get a prescription for one of these amazing medications😜.
1. 50mg Sildenafil (Viagra) works, but you need 2 healthy snorts of Afrin in each nostril before taking it. It works on a full stomach, empty stomach, no worries. 100mg also works, but then you may experience difficulty "getting to the mountaintop", and she might tap out or develop a complex (😁). I get the best results about 1-2 hours after taking it.
2. 5-10mg daily Tadalafil (Cialis) has fewer side effects, and allows more spontaneity. However, quality of the erection isn't as good as with Sildenafil.
3. Never take both together, because they cancel each other out - which is frustrating.

Of course, consult your doctor before taking any such medication.


----------



## freezer_75 (2 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> IMO what is bolded is key. The psychological effects were worse for me than the initial physical problems. And much harder to overcome. The anticipation of possible failure, going "soft" in the saddle is self-fulfilling. If your woman responds with frustration/criticism/negativity that kinda results in psychological. My wife always took it as a "challenge", so would work the "problem" to best of her abilities. Her response to failure was "lets try again tomorrow morning/afternoon/evening whatever". That attitude helped a great deal toward overcoming the psychological.


Yeah, sometimes I really don't know if my ED symptoms are psychological or medical. My wife many times said it is psychological and it is just in my head. However, if ED medications can help me overcome this psychological factor it is all that I need.

I have super supportive and understanding wife so she never does anything to make me feel worse. Actually opposite she helps me a lot with anything she can.



Rus47 said:


> You mentioned 20 minutes. There are a lot of women who would be very happy if their husband lasted that long without popping. There are guys with PE who cant last 1/10 as long. So how long would you have to stay hard during PIV for her to call it "success"? Can you give her some thrills for however long it takes before beginning PIV to "take the pressure off"?


Actually, our PIV lasts no more than 3 min and overall sex is no more than 10 min. My wife really does not want to make it lomnger, I feel she starts getting annoyed by delaying my and her orgasm. However, 20 min solid erections will give me peace of mind and avoid rushing anything.


----------



## freezer_75 (2 mo ago)

Jeffsmith35 said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> ED is emasculating, frustrating and (as everyone says) becomes self-inducing after it happens the first time. Her reaction (if she's selfish) can make it worse. But then you can get revenge by making her tap out once you get a prescription for one of these amazing medications😜.
> 1. 50mg Sildenafil (Viagra) works, but you need 2 healthy snorts of Afrin in each nostril before taking it. It works on a full stomach, empty stomach, no worries. 100mg also works, but then you may experience difficulty "getting to the mountaintop", and she might tap out or develop a complex (😁). I get the best results about 1-2 hours after taking it.
> ...


Why do you need to take Afrin with Viagra? I never heard of this.

Are you saying Cialis erections are not as hard as Viagra?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

freezer_75 said:


> Yeah, sometimes I really don't know if my ED symptoms are psychological or medical. My wife many times said it is psychological and it is just in my head. However, if ED medications can help me overcome this psychological factor it is all that I need.
> 
> I have super supportive and understanding wife so she never does anything to make me feel worse. Actually opposite she helps me a lot with anything she can.
> 
> ...


I was able to have sex when I was castrate--testosterone below measurable levels. The mind has a lot to do with it.

Make sure you've had a complete physical check out. Things like leakage where vessels do not clap down to retain blood in the penis can be part of it and neither testosterone nor tabs will help with that. When I was castrate I found that the most durable erections were when I was aroused to pre orgasm levels. My thought is that the higher level of engorgement squished the drainage vessels, which is part of a normal erection to orgasm cycle.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

freezer_75 said:


> Yeah, sometimes I really don't know if my ED symptoms are psychological or medical. My wife many times said it is psychological and it is just in my head. However, if ED medications can help me overcome this psychological factor it is all that I need.
> 
> I* have super supportive and understanding wife so she never does anything to make me feel worse. Actually opposite she helps me a lot with anything she can.*
> 
> ...


The psychological is best conquered by success after success. In my case, low T sometimes meant that neither Viagra or Cialis would work. Aroused in my brain but not where it counted. Which caused me to go down the low T investigation. Once I started injecting, ED was history without either ED med. Haven't had a flat tire since started injecting. YMMV.

The bolded is a real blessing! My wife is the same. We are both blessed beyond measure. 

Regarding the time, understand 20 minutes in your case would avoid rushing things. You two are speedy.

Talk to your doctor, you might find low dose tadalafil ( 2.5 or 5 mg ) taken daily at the same time would work well for your purposes.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

freezer_75 said:


> Why do you need to take Afrin with Viagra? I never heard of this.
> 
> Are you saying Cialis erections are not as hard as Viagra?


Viagra can give a stuffed up nose as a side effect, especially in the higher doses. Hence the Afrin to unstuff. I have experienced stuffiness using the Sildenafil trouches if use an entire 50 mg dose. But it goes away in short order so never had to use Afrin.

I find the Cialis erections are every bit as hard and durable as the Viagra. The dosage for both is different and a person's response to each will be different.


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

freezer_75 said:


> Why do you need to take Afrin with Viagra? I never heard of this.
> 
> Are you saying Cialis erections are not as hard as Viagra?


Viagra causes stuffy sinuses. The people who complain of headaches while using it have sinus headaches - because it can completely block your sinuses to the point where you cannot breathe through your nose.

YMMV, but yes - I found that Viagra produces "Man of Steel" results (better than at any point in my life including during puberty), while Cialis provides a more natural "durometer". These medications are great.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Jeffsmith35 said:


> Viagra causes stuffy sinuses. The people who complain of headaches while using it have sinus headaches - because it can completely block your sinuses to the point where you cannot breathe through your nose.
> 
> YMMV, but yes - I found that Viagra produces "Man of Steel" results (better than at any point in my life including during puberty), while Cialis provides a more natural "durometer". These medications are great.


It's interesting that they would give different results. My understanding is that they just keep the blood vessels open to allow blood into the erectile tissue.


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

Testosterone levels are also critical. TRT was life-changing for me. The first injection literally took me back to feeling a zest for life like at age 13 again, perhaps because that was when my T levels were that high.


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

Have you been checked for diabetes? When my husband's glucose levels are running high it affects multiple aspects like his mental state, and physical abilities. He is not overweight, and is otherwise in good shape. His glucose levels can wreak havoc on all of his body functions, even if they are only slightly elevated. 

The thyroid can also cause issues if it's not performing correctly. My blood work comes back normal, but I have Hashimoto lesions on my thyroid gland, and it has negatively affected my life, and definitely my libido. Although I am female, many of the same things can affect both men and women, causing performance difficulties. 

I am on hormone replacement therapy, which did not help my libido in the least. Quite the contrary actually. My libido went from VERY high to nonexistant overnight (surgical menopause). What helped me overcome a lot of the performance issues was by focusing on the quality of sex, rather the quantity. Daily would be nice, but when I struggled to get in the mood, it affected my self esteem, in harmful ways. So, I would shut down completely.

We went through a pretty emotionally and mentally devestating rough patch, but overcame it by workng together, being supportive and patient. abs a lot of trial and error. The biggest revelation was to admit that at 50, out bodies just don't cooperate the way they di

If my husband and I had sex a few times a week, instead of daily, it was MUCH easier for me to get in the mood. The tension from wanting sex can be an excellent motivator! So, while we may not have sex daily, the sex we do have is amazing! The pressure to get in the mood daily is gone. The guilt over not being able to perform is gone. My self esteem issues about not feeling sexual enough, that were created by something beyond my control, are gone. He doesn't have to stress about his glucose, or worry if he will have ED issues anymore. 

My husband and I took the pressure out of the bedroom by not trying to maintain our daily sex life like we were 20 somethings. Now, we focus on the quality of the sex we are having. If one of us is a little slow to get in the mood, it's okay. We try other things, and if that still doesn't work, we give each other massages, or just spend the time being intimate (not sex) by gently caressing one another, snuggling, and making the most of our time together. It's rare that at some point during those times that we don't find the right buttons to push, and end up engaging in sweet, tender, lovemaking. 

My point is that when we stopped expecting our sex life to be as active as it had been in our 20s, 30s and well into our 40s, it got better. We may not have sex daily, but the sex we have is deeply satisfying, abs in many ways now intense than it has ever been. We had a wild sex life until my surgery charged everything. It was great, but what we have now, is so much better. 

I can't comment on which ED pills works better. What I can say is that my husband was considering them, but we changed how we thought about/approached our sex life, and our expectations of ourselves, and each other. Less masturbatiom/porn definitely helped. Mutual masturbation is a good way to help in that area, if your partner is willing. No one needs to give up porn, or self pleasure completely. If it is done in moderation, it will definitely help though. 

The psychological part of sex is so overlooked, that most people either get apill, ol give up, corv just expect their sex life to slowly die. 

Instead of ignoring the mental and emotional aspects, we focused on them. Suddenly, in our 50s and over two decades of marriage, we are experiencing each other in ways we never thought possible before. 

Surety for being so long winded, but I hope at least some of the information will be useful to you.


----------



## Hurthusband77 (May 9, 2021)

I take cialis, 5mg daily. It works great for me. I take it in the morning and don’t seem to have any issues taking it on an empty or full stomach. For a weekend, you can take a 20mg pill along with your daily, quite a nice boots. All should be approved by your Dr.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Mystic Moon said:


> The psychological part of sex is so overlooked, that most people either get apill, ol give up, corv just expect their sex life to slowly die.
> 
> Instead of ignoring the mental and emotional aspects, we focused on them. Suddenly, in our 50s and over two decades of marriage, we are experiencing each other in ways we never thought possible before.


My wife has not been physically able to have intercourse for over 25 years. She is now 75, I am 77. When I was treated for prostate cancer with Lupron (hormone treatment, ADT), causing temporary castration and male menopause I needed help to keep sexually active despite no libido to stave off penile atrophy. 

My wife and I began exploring a new intimacy. At one point she attempted intercourse, but that rattled me because I knew what it cost her. Instead we learned how to arouse me and pleasure each other without intercourse. This was real quality time that let us really explore each other and ourselves. We are now as close or even closer than we have ever been over the last 46 or so years.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

freezer_75 said:


> My T is normal, 417. I do not take any medications except Vitamin D. I have been trying to loose weight but it has been a challenge for me for half of my life despite dieting and exercising. I eat or drink no sugar, no processing food, no carbs, almost no salt.


Your T levels is on the lower end of the scale which runs around 250-1100 Mine is usually 1100-1200, at 400 I would barely be able to function. Urologist said men feel best between 1000-1200 and that is where he tries to maintain all his patients.








What is your free T level?
Estrogen levels?

If you are over weight you can bet your estrogen level is over max, which fights against your T level. Also causes ED symptoms.

Check E level and might start taking AI(Aromatase Inhibitor) to stop the fat cells from aromatizing(converting) your T into E .

Start taking D3 10k iu 2x day, along with pregnenolone to break up the SHBG and free up the T to work. That may help you.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Mystic Moon said:


> I am on hormone replacement therapy, which did not help my libido in the least. Quite the contrary actually. My libido went from VERY high to nonexistant overnight (surgical menopause).


Do they have you on all three hormones, they should. My wife had complete hysterectomy and has been prescribed Estrodial, and compounded bio-identical testosterone and progesterone creams. Are you taking all 3?

Life is good. We are both glad for no mood swing, cramps or cycle. I say jump and she jumps, sometimes I don't and she still jumps me.


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

No. I had adverse reactions to HRT, and after two years of trying multiple hormone formulations, it was determined that I could only take Estradiol.


----------



## TRTisLifeChanging (1 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> Your T levels is on the lower end of the scale which runs around 250-1100 Mine is usually 1100-1200, at 400 I would barely be able to function. Urologist said men feel best between 1000-1200 and that is where he tries to maintain all his patients.
> View attachment 94117
> What is your free T level? Estrogen levels? If you are over weight you can bet your estrogen level is over max, which fights against your T level. Also causes ED symptoms. Check E level and might start taking AI(Aromatase Inhibitor) to stop the fat cells from aromatizing(converting) your T into E . Start taking D3 10k iu 2x day, along with pregnenolone to break up the SHBG and free up the T to work. That may help you.


 New guy on the block here. GREAT read, thank you. I started TRT about 3 years ago and my levels around around 650 to 700. I feel MUCH better than when I started (originally I was 206). I was 43 when I started TRT and am 46 now. I've been thinking for a while now that my TRT isn't enough. I still feel lethargic every now and then and I find it difficult to maintain an erection with my wife, but there are MULTIPLE reasons for that in which I do not wish to dive into right now. However I take about 25mg of the blue pill and that does it for me. I am hard as a rock until I 'finish'. I'm going to make another appointment with my Doc and see about getting more T to inject. I'm once a week btw, 200mg/1ml.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I hope everyone here is getting advise from a competent endocrinologist. I most certainly would not trust my PCP or urologist. There are side effects which I've seen mentioned only once here. The endocrine system is complex.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TRTisLifeChanging said:


> New guy on the block here. GREAT read, thank you. I started TRT about 3 years ago and my levels around around 650 to 700. I feel MUCH better than when I started (originally I was 206). I was 43 when I started TRT and am 46 now. I've been thinking for a while now that my TRT isn't enough. I still feel lethargic every now and then and I find it difficult to maintain an erection with my wife, but there are MULTIPLE reasons for that in which I do not wish to dive into right now. However I take about 25mg of the blue pill and that does it for me. I am hard as a rock until I 'finish'. I'm going to make another appointment with my Doc and see about getting more T to inject. I'm once a week btw, 200mg/1ml.


I was same dose, Dr split me to .5ml 2x week. I had Low T starting at 37, my urologist said his started at 34.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TRTisLifeChanging said:


> New guy on the block here. GREAT read, thank you. I started TRT about 3 years ago and my levels around around 650 to 700. I feel MUCH better than when I started (originally I was 206). I was 43 when I started TRT and am 46 now. I've been thinking for a while now that my TRT isn't enough. I still feel lethargic every now and then and I find it difficult to maintain an erection with my wife, but there are MULTIPLE reasons for that in which I do not wish to dive into right now. However I take about 25mg of the blue pill and that does it for me. I am hard as a rock until I 'finish'. I'm going to make another appointment with my Doc and see about getting more T to inject. I'm once a week btw, 200mg/1ml.


Start on the 10iu Vit D3 2x day and the pregnenolone 25 mg. Don't get extended release. Daily. It will break up the SHBG and free up the T for use.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

freezer_75 said:


> I am 50 year old married male. I started having ED symptoms few years ago. I am overweight but otherwise do not have significant health problems. I keep reasonable diet and exercise.
> 
> I usually can get good erection but cannot maintain it. My doctor prescribed me two years ago 50 mg Viagra which has been mostly working but not stellar. Any failure has very bad psychological effect on me which prevents me really enjoying sex with my wife. I have healtly libido and sex life and have sex almost daily. I have few problems with Viagra. First, as I said it does not give me very hard erections that I can maintain for 20 minutes or so. Second, I need to take it on empty stomach so it means skipping meals often. And I can only take it once every 24 hrs so it means if I take it in the evening to have sex that day there is no morning or afternoon sex next day and I need to wait until next evening.
> 
> ...


Ever consider seeing a naprapathic doctor. Try beet root powder. Boy howdy That stuff is awesome.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Divinely Favored said:


> Your T levels is on the lower end of the scale which runs around 250-1100 Mine is usually 1100-1200, at 400 I would barely be able to function. Urologist said men feel best between 1000-1200 and that is where he tries to maintain all his patients.
> View attachment 94117
> 
> What is your free T level?
> ...


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Divinely Favored said:


> Your T levels is on the lower end of the scale which runs around 250-1100 Mine is usually 1100-1200, at 400 I would barely be able to function. Urologist said men feel best between 1000-1200 and that is where he tries to maintain all his patients.
> View attachment 94117
> 
> What is your free T level?
> ...


Have your doctor look for estradiol. That is what I see reading between the lines. Do you have hypothyroidism too?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Have your doctor look for estradiol. That is what I see reading between the lines. Do you have hypothyroidism too?


For him he needs to check. I get blood work myself yearly. PSA levels too.


----------

